# Beijing Olympics 08/08/08



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 8, 2008)

One of the interesting aspects of the ceremonies is being reminded of a whole bunch of countries that you never heard of or forgot existed.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 9, 2008)

Womens beach volleyball on now, USA:flag: doing pretty good


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 9, 2008)

Phelps should be amazing. The 400 medley heat was fast.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 9, 2008)

Go Phelps and US Womens Volleyball..drool


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 9, 2008)

Ok, watching gals fencing. The shrieking screams are a really dumb.


----------



## hardline (Aug 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> One of the interesting aspects of the ceremonies is being reminded of a whole bunch of countries that you never heard of or forgot existed.



    we where watching it on the 80" holoscreen at the bar. that stuff with the boxes was crazy. i was sitting next to the girl and i told her that i thought that it was some computer controled system and then the people poped out. i was dumbfounded. 

     there where so many countries i didn't know about.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 9, 2008)

I don't think we'll ever see another opening ceremony like that again.


----------



## hardline (Aug 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I don't think we'll ever see another opening ceremony like that again.



why do you say that?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 9, 2008)

hardline said:


> why do you say that?



I can't recall an opening ceremony that matched what they did. 15,000 performers, that amazing LED mat, the artistry, the incredible lightshow. I'd think its a tough act to follow.


----------



## hardline (Aug 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I can't recall an opening ceremony that matched what they did. 15,000 performers, that amazing LED mat, the artistry, the incredible lightshow. I'd think its a tough act to follow.



every time there i ceremony they have to out do the previous one. there have been some incredible advancements in lighting in the last four years. so there where a lot of tools availible that where not there before. some of the stuff that companies have in the pipline are pretty cool so there will be event more tools availible in two years.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 9, 2008)

hardline said:


> why do you say that?



Cause it cost $300 million.............


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I can't recall an opening ceremony that matched what they did. 15,000 performers, that amazing LED mat, the artistry, the incredible lightshow. I'd think its a tough act to follow.



No Lionel Richie..lol


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 9, 2008)

Watching volley ball again, May/Walsh are incredible to watch.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 10, 2008)

VB and Phelps  : awesome talent ---they whupped some butt !!!!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 10, 2008)

Dara Torres posted the fastest split in the relay and missed gold by inches.


----------



## bigbog (Aug 10, 2008)

*Beach Volleyball!..;-);-), the essence of the Olympics;-)*



o3jeff said:


> Watching volley ball again, May/Walsh are incredible to watch.


Hey I'm enjoying it...can't wait for them to play(if it works out) the Brazilian chicks...8)

*A downer...
No vocal duo of Whitney & Bobby Brown...what a loss to the musical world... 
Swimming competition _IS GREAT Stuff_!  ...and I think it goes without saying that Kobe(Bryant) has now been elevated to the level of a God...;-);-) at least in China....still ROTFL.....


----------



## billski (Aug 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I can't recall an opening ceremony that matched what they did. 15,000 performers,



In the land of 1.4 billion people can you can probably get as many people as you want!


----------



## hardline (Aug 10, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Cause it cost $300 million.............



i have no idea where you got that number. i found 100 to 180 million. about twice the cost of 2004.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 10, 2008)

hardline said:


> i have no idea where you got that number. i found 100 to 180 million. about twice the cost of 2004.



That is what they said during the opening ceremonies.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 10, 2008)

I am watching women's gymnastics right now.  I feel like such a pedophile.......


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 10, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I am watching women's gymnastics right now.  I feel like such a pedophile.......



Those kids are amazing.


----------



## hardline (Aug 10, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> That is what they said during the opening ceremonies.



i googled it and the director said 180. maybe for open and close


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 10, 2008)

hardline said:


> i googled it and the director said 180. maybe for open and close



Just going off what was said........


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 10, 2008)

The African America swimmer is great..and the gymnasts are freaking hot..I have to flex my hardest to have half the muscles as them....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 10, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I am watching women's gymnastics right now.  I feel like such a pedophile.......



times two..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 11, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Just going off what was said........



The Chinese didn't reveal how much it cost, so the guesstimates range from 100-300 mil


----------



## Rushski (Aug 11, 2008)

Tivo is helping me blast through the coverage.  Record it all and scan through to stop on Volleyball (indoor and beach), swimming finals, some gymnastics and maybe watch a little of the unique stuff.

Fluff pieces are a waste of time.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 11, 2008)

What a finish.

http://www.nbcolympics.com/swimming/news/newsid=188791.html#lezaks+comeback+delivers+relay+gold


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 11, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> What a finish.
> 
> http://www.nbcolympics.com/swimming/news/newsid=188791.html#lezaks+comeback+delivers+relay+gold



I stayed up to watch that. It was worth it. Awesome finish!

Also amazing that the top 3 teams all smashed the existing world record.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 11, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> I stayed up to watch that. It was worth it. Awesome finish!
> 
> Also amazing that the top 3 teams all smashed the existing world record.



The french team ate a steaming pile of crow, they were trash talking to the media about how they were gonna crush the US team, and that's why they were in China, lol. Even after all the defeats France has suffered, they still haven't learned. :smash:


----------



## WJenness (Aug 11, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Ok, watching gals fencing. The shrieking screams are a really dumb.



Fairly common in fencing (also Tennis and many other 1 on 1 type sports), release of tension after an action, celebration, etc. Usually hotly contested by new people to the sport, but you get used to it.

Listening to Becca (Ward, bronze medalist) brings it to a new level as her voice is pretty high pitched. However, she has the potential to be on the short list of the best fencers who ever lived if she sticks with the sport (she's off to college in the fall, so we'll see what happens).

The US sweep in Women's Sabre was amazing.

Women's Sabre Team event on Thursday, US is favored for gold, the Chinese, French, and Russians are also on the short list of teams that have a legitimate shot at gold.

-w


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 11, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Fairly common in fencing (also Tennis and many other 1 on 1 type sports), release of tension after an action, celebration, etc. Usually hotly contested by new people to the sport, but you get used to it.
> 
> Listening to Becca (Ward, bronze medalist) brings it to a new level as her voice is pretty high pitched. However, she has the potential to be on the short list of the best fencers who ever lived if she sticks with the sport (she's off to college in the fall, so we'll see what happens).
> 
> ...



The tennis folks usually grunt and yell when they are executing a stroke. Anyhoo, I am unfamiliar with the sport, but enjoyed watching the US take all 3 medals....on mute, lol.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 11, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I am watching women's gymnastics right now.  I feel like such a pedophile.......



Don't worry- Alicia Sacrimone is 21 or so.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 11, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> Don't worry- Alicia Sacrimone is 21 or so.



So there is 1 girl that is of age.  So now I am not a total pedophile, I just say that I am waiting to see her.  That makes me a stalker.......:???:


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 12, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> So there is 1 girl that is of age.  So now I am not a total pedophile, I just say that I am waiting to see her.  That makes me a stalker.......:???:



Yeah, but a TV stalker, and there's no law against that. Yet.

I've been watching boxing on Universal HD/CNBC at night- pretty interesting, really. The goomba from Jersey doing the announcing is entertaining.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 12, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> I stayed up to watch that. It was worth it. Awesome finish!
> 
> Also amazing that the top 3 teams all smashed the existing world record.



I as I watching some of the replays yesterday AM, one of the in studio commenators (Can't remember if it was or wasn't Rowdy Gaines) said that the top 5 teams in the Men's 4x100 relay actually broke the previous world record in that race!

As for some of the attire,  when I turned the games on last night to watch them for a few minutes with my wife,  women's beach volleyball was on, and with the suits that Misty May and Kerry Walsh had on last night,  my wife's only comment was why not just have naked volleyball(I couldn't find any reason to disagree with her  )


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 12, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> Don't worry- Alicia Sacrimone is 21 or so.



Is she the daughter of Johny Sac?


----------



## drjeff (Aug 12, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> Is she the daughter of Johny Sac?



I'd highly doubt that   especially since I'd really dubt if Allegra Sacrimone could even stand on a balance beam






Much less fit into a leotard uke:

On the "Soprano olympics" flipside, you can't deny that there's some definate resemblance between Ginny Sacrimone






and Michale Phelp's Mom 

http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband...ryId=null&brand=null&videoId=3529227&n8pe6c=2


----------



## drjeff (Aug 12, 2008)

Okay, that Men's 4x200m relay was pretty darn impressive with the US Men destroying th world record by over 5 seconds! :flag:


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 13, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Okay, that Men's 4x200m relay was pretty darn impressive with the US Men destroying th world record by over 5 seconds! :flag:



Gotta love it when the camera has to pan back to get teh WR line, and even further back to get the whole field.


----------



## Marc (Aug 13, 2008)

Yes I watched the gymnastics too, and yes I felt like a pedophile.  Except when they brought out the Chinese girls.  They did nothing for me, which is good because I believe those girls actually were pre-pubescent.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 13, 2008)

Marc said:


> Yes I watched the gymnastics too, and yes I felt like a pedophile.  Except when they brought out the Chinese girls.  They did nothing for me, which is good because I believe those girls actually were pre-pubescent.



I just loved Bella Karolyi's comments to Bob Costas last night about the age of the Chinese gymnasts after the competition was over. To paraphrase : those illegal underage Chinese kids did a great job today!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 13, 2008)

Synchronized diving is mad steezy yo...I was watching it at the bar..and me and a buddy tried synchronized beer drinking..

As for the showers after the sychronized diving..they should really have a Loofa(sp?)..lol


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 13, 2008)

Caught this clip on the web today from one of the weight lifting competitions.....

*Warning!!!!!! Video in link below is of a graphic nature and should not be viewed by those with a week stomach.* uke:

http://www.breitbart.tv/?p=151313


----------



## hardline (Aug 13, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I just loved Bella Karolyi's comments to Bob Costas last night about the age of the Chinese gymnasts after the competition was over. To paraphrase : those illegal underage Chinese kids did a great job today!



it was funny watching the amercians standing next to the Chinese girls at the uneven bars. the Chinese girls looked like they were 2 till you realy looked at there faces everyone of them looked like they had not slept in weeks.


----------



## Marc (Aug 13, 2008)

hardline said:


> it was funny watching the amercians standing next to the Chinese girls at the uneven bars. the Chinese girls looked like they were 2 till you realy looked at there faces everyone of them looked like they had not slept in weeks.



You wouldn't sleep either if the government had the majority of your extended family held in cages above starved lions and tigers should you not perform your best and win a gold for the politburo... err.. your country.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 13, 2008)

hardline said:


> it was funny watching the amercians standing next to the Chinese girls at the uneven bars. the Chinese girls looked like they were 2 till you realy looked at there faces everyone of them looked like they had not slept in weeks.



you be the judge






From L to R I'd say that #4-6 are definately questionable as to if they's legally be eligible to drive a car in the US

Verses the US team


----------



## drjeff (Aug 14, 2008)

OOHH, here's a shocker about the age of the chinese gymnasts 

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2008/olympics/2008/08/14/underage.gymnasts/index.html?cnn=yes


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2008)

I watched mens gymnastics last night and some of the moves were insane..wow..way more dangerous/complex tricks than a decade ago..and what pills are the chinese athletes on to make their eyeballs look like they are on LSD??


----------



## drjeff (Aug 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I watched mens gymnastics last night and some of the moves were insane..wow..way more dangerous/complex tricks than a decade ago..and what pills are the chinese athletes on to make their eyeballs look like they are on LSD??




Just think what some of them could do in a park or pipe if they gained some solid skills on either 1 or 2 planks


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2008)

drjeff said:


> OOHH, here's a shocker about the age of the chinese gymnasts
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2008/olympics/2008/08/14/underage.gymnasts/index.html?cnn=yes



It's all a scam..the entire team should be DQ'd


----------



## drjeff (Aug 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> It's all a scam..the entire team should be DQ'd



You think the IOC will show some balls and do a REAL investigation into this?? Nope, heaven forbid anyone do anything to question the integrity/possibly offend the chinese


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2008)

drjeff said:


> You think the IOC will show some balls and do a REAL investigation into this?? Nope, heaven forbid anyone do anything to question the integrity/possibly offend the chinese



I think there should be an investigation into chinese food...how can General Tso's chicken be so tasty and cheap..are they using dog?


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Aug 14, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Just think what some of them could do in a park or pipe if they gained some solid skills on either 1 or 2 planks



simon dumont is a prime example...he used to be a gymnast.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 14, 2008)

drjeff said:


> You think the IOC will show some balls and do a REAL investigation into this?? Nope, heaven forbid anyone do anything to question the integrity/possibly offend the chinese



But they did it to Jesse Owens.....:-?


----------



## Rushski (Aug 15, 2008)

There may be one of all the Chinese gymnasts that is over 16 and they say she is 20...  Yeah right.

Allegedly the average weight of those Chinese gymnasts is 82 pounds.  I weighed 82 pounds at probably eight years old...


----------



## drjeff (Aug 15, 2008)

When the age controversy might really get heated, is if I heard correctly on the news this AM,  the Chinese gymnast who was appparently listed as 13 in that article this past Spring is scheduled to compete in the event finals for the uneven bars this coming Monday.  

Would it suprise many folks if suddenly she had to withdraw from that event final because of some new injury??  I don't think so.


----------



## Marc (Aug 15, 2008)

Dr Jeff, I'm sure you can tell us the oldest age you've seen an adolescent lose their final baby tooth?


----------



## Marc (Aug 15, 2008)

By the way, how about the Nastia Liukin.  Good GOD is she hawt.  I was so relieved to find out she was 18.  Made me feel less dirty somehow.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 15, 2008)

I don't get the fascination with the muscle bound midgets. I like my women fully developed and curvy.


----------



## Marc (Aug 15, 2008)

Does your wife know you're gay?


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 15, 2008)

Marc said:


> Does your wife know you're gay?



Does your girlfriend know you are a pedophile?

Let me know when her boobs come in. :wink:


----------



## drjeff (Aug 15, 2008)

Marc said:


> Dr Jeff, I'm sure you can tell us the oldest age you've seen an adolescent lose their final baby tooth?



The standard ages that KIDS will loose their baby teeth is as follows.

Front teeth between the ages of basically 5 1/2 and 7 1/2 (hence for esthetic reasons why during the opening ceremonies the Chinese officials used the 9 year old girl to lip sync the song that the 7 year old wrote/sung with her still errupting upper front teeth)

From the eye teeth back to the molars, KIDS will typically loose them between age 10 and 12, and probably 95% of the time, unless the permanent tooth below the baby tooth is congenitally missing all the baby teeth have been lost by age 15.

The true test would be some specific location x-rays of the girls bones in the growth plate region typically of her wrists of ease of film taking.  In females, those growth plates will remain open - i.e. basically full of a cartilidge like "soft bone" which mineralizes as more new layers of that "soft bone" get deposited and the bone grows until menarche when the growth plates "fuse" and fully mineralize, thus stopping growth in the length and size of one's bones.  Even in very athletic females, this will occur with the onset of puberty which should have occurred in any 16 year old (hence the hips and breasts of the US gymnasts). There are a few very rare genetic diseases where the growth plates won't fuse until a much older age, but those diseases have a common denometer of a person very tall in stature(and that's not these girls).  All this bone biology stuff is something that I deal with regularly when trying to properly time the start of certain types of treatment that I do in adolescents.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 15, 2008)

Marc said:


> Does your wife know you're gay?



I'd hit it if I had a few beers in me..lol


----------



## drjeff (Aug 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'd hit it if I had a few beers in me..lol



After her performance last night she just became way out of most everyone's league!  Great job she did as did Shawn Johnson too, even if they did get the short end of the deal on the judging of a couple their routines.


----------



## Marc (Aug 15, 2008)

Spiff info doc, sure am not going to hold my breath for x-rays though.

Anyone know what our medal chances are for track and field?  Most of the T&F medal events have yet to happen.  I think that's the only way we'll catch up to China in the gold medal count, in which they're currently mopping the floor with us.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'd hit it if I had a few beers in me..lol



Beer Goggles are real!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 15, 2008)

Marc said:


> Spiff info doc, sure am not going to hold my breath for x-rays though.
> 
> Anyone know what our medal chances are for track and field?  Most of the T&F medal events have yet to happen.  I think that's the only way we'll catch up to China in the gold medal count, in which they're currently mopping the floor with us.




In the speed events(400m and under sprints and hurdles and relays), the US team is strong.  Mid/long distance events, the US is decent, but the real strength there is the Africans and Western European/East Asian countries.  Field events, no real consensus multiple gold threat countries.

You'll in all likelyhood see the US team do very well on the track, but not quite as well as they've been doing in the pool.  China will also step in up once the diving events really get going, and their deep gymnastics teams (both men and women) will take home a bunch of medals in the individual events starting this weekend.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 15, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Beer Goggles are real!



I know..it's best when the girl I'm persuing has beer goggles..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 15, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Does your girlfriend know you are a pedophile?
> 
> Let me know when her boobs come in. :wink:



Nastia is attractive.  Shawn Johnson is cute as a button, but her neck and thighs are bigger than Reggie White's and she could prolly medal in greco-roman wrestling.


----------



## WJenness (Aug 16, 2008)

Word. The US Women's Foil team just earned a silver medal by knocking off Poland (2nd seed) and Hungary (3rd seed). They lost to the Russian team (1 seed) in the gold.

Great job girls!

This brings USA Fencing medals to 5 (1G, 2S, 2B). The most medals for US Fencing since the 1904 games!

-w


----------



## drjeff (Aug 16, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Nastia is attractive.  Shawn Johnson is cute as a button, but her neck and thighs are bigger than Reggie White's and she could prolly medal in greco-roman wrestling.



She's probably got like a 13 or 14" neck and maybe 16 or 18" thighs, it's just a proportion thing when you put those on a sub 5' body. 

Heck, back when "the minister of defense" was in his prime days with the Packers/Eagles I'd almost bet that Shaun Johnson's hips would fit inside the diameter of 1 of Reggie's thighs!


----------



## hardline (Aug 16, 2008)

Marc said:


> You wouldn't sleep either if the government had the majority of your extended family held in cages above starved lions and tigers should you not perform your best and win a gold for the politburo... err.. your country.



i love the way they would do a hug with their coach because thats what the americans where doing. then they would do the psudeo euro kiss.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 16, 2008)

I watched Badmitten, Velodrome cycling and Crew this morning.  The Olympic coverage with less commercials has been great.  In middle school I took cycling lessons at our local Velodrome in Trexlertown and it was really tough to get the hang of the banked track and bikes with no brakes.  The guys earlier were going 35mph and the speedsuits cost a grand.  Badmitten is pretty badass as well..and crew looks exhausting.  

Tonight Phelps is swimming again..


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 16, 2008)

Did Phelps swim already and I missed it? Or is he up later?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 16, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Did Phelps swim already and I missed it? Or is he up later?



Monday, final relay.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks, I was going to stay up waiting, I thought I heard them say earlier that he was swimming tonight.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 16, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Thanks, I was going to stay up waiting, I thought I heard them say earlier that he was swimming tonight.



They'll prolly replay the 100 m butterfly which was a photo finish for his 7th gold. I think there are video replays of all events at NBC.COM


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 16, 2008)

He is going to be swimming something right now they just said.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 16, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> He is going to be swimming something right now they just said.



400 x 100 medley relay. Starting now.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 16, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> He is going to be swimming something right now they just said.



My bad, it appears this is it. Sunday, not Monday. It's sunday in China. THANKS FOR THE HEADS UP!!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 16, 2008)

Ta daaaaaaaaaaah!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gooooooooooooooooold!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 16, 2008)

8 for 8, incredible:flag:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 16, 2008)

At some point records can't be broken anymore. Could any human being ever run a mile in 1 minute? 2 minutes? Sprint 100 meters in 2 seconds?3?


----------



## drjeff (Aug 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> At some point records can't be broken anymore. Could any human being ever run a mile in 1 minute? 2 minutes? Sprint 100 meters in 2 seconds?3?



That's the really cool thing about modern sports science, you just don't know what the limits are!

Heck, look at Bolt's 100 meter vistory, he basically shut it down with 15 meters or so to go and ran a 9.69 for a world record.  If he had run all 100, he could have likely been in the 9.5's, and that's a number that not all that long ago WAS unthinkable.

The other thing too is take a look at the size of the modern elite athlete.  With the exception of the gymnasts, practically all the guys are 6'3" plus and all the women are 5'9" plus with either really long arms or legs or both.  From a pure physical standpoint, the modern athlete's of today are WAY different than those of a generation ago, and I think that it's pretty safe to say that the athlete's of a generation from now will be quite different than today.


----------



## WJenness (Aug 17, 2008)

For the second day in a row, a US fencing squad does the improbable. First it was the Women's foil team, coming from the 7 seed (out of 8 ) to the gold medal match to take a silver. Now it is the Men's Sabre squad doing the same. The gold medal bout starts at 7:00. Will they take the gold over France? Or settle for silver? It'll be tough because 2/3 of the US squad got taken out of the individual event by the French, and the other one lost to another American.

-w


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 17, 2008)

Phelps' run is simply amazing ! 
When Spitz did his thing it was hard to imagine that would EVER be topped . 

Hard work ,dedication, attitude  and talent is a dynamite combo to beat . Dana Torres  another shining example of that at work -- what an inspiration @ 41 !!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 17, 2008)

drjeff said:


> That's the really cool thing about modern sports science, you just don't know what the limits are!
> 
> Heck, look at Bolt's 100 meter vistory, he basically shut it down with 15 meters or so to go and ran a 9.69 for a world record.  If he had run all 100, he could have likely been in the 9.5's, and that's a number that not all that long ago WAS unthinkable.
> 
> The other thing too is take a look at the size of the modern elite athlete.  With the exception of the gymnasts, practically all the guys are 6'3" plus and all the women are 5'9" plus with either really long arms or legs or both.  From a pure physical standpoint, the modern athlete's of today are WAY different than those of a generation ago, and I think that it's pretty safe to say that the athlete's of a generation from now will be quite different than today.



I suppose you are right, 200 years ago the average height of a man was 5'6". With genetic manipulation, tech advances, etc, who knows where it will lead. I would wager that if you graphed the trend of records broken as in swimming and running, it is levelling out and the gains are much smaller on a percentage basis. Just a guess.
I read that Phelps has size 14 feet. Those are practically tail fins and give him an enormous advantage for propulsion.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 18, 2008)

I can't believe that the 13/14 year old Chinese gymnast competed and won gold on the uneven bars today.  Screwed Liuken out of a Gold on a statiscal issue in the scoring too.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 18, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Heck, look at Bolt's 100 meter vistory, he basically shut it down with 15 meters or so to go and ran a 9.69 for a world record.  If he had run all 100, he could have likely been in the 9.5's, and that's a number that not all that long ago WAS unthinkable.


Watching that race was amazing!! Just to see someone completely obliterate a field with the best of the best in the world and not even look to be trying!! It was very exciting to catch a glimpse of the future!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 18, 2008)

Doubles ping pong? Time outs in ping pong? Spectators at ping pong? I'm watching it, and it is mostly goofy gyrations leading into a serving shot, a return that's either good or it's pooched.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 18, 2008)

I have to admit that I'm dissapointed in the Women's Beach Volleyball semi final match between May-Treanor/Walsh vs. the Brazilians.  Our US girls are administering such an a$$ kicking that they're not getting nearly enough TV time tonight(espcially since they're wearing my favorite "team uniforms"  )


----------



## Rushski (Aug 19, 2008)

Tivo is making watching the Olympics much easier for the wife and I.  Though it is also making us watch more than we usually would.  My wife's company has a couple FSEs over there and they seem to be enjoying "working" that tough assignment.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice SI cover....


----------



## drjeff (Aug 19, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Nice SI cover....



Now if he'd just get that left front tooth fixed, I might be able to look at the medals, not the tooth


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 19, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> Watching that race was amazing!! Just to see someone completely obliterate a field with the best of the best in the world and not even look to be trying!! It was very exciting to catch a glimpse of the future!



I agree, but what I don't like is that in both the 100 meter and the 200 preliminary, Bolt kinda pulled a Manny.  

Yes the goal is to win, but I think in sprinting events, the competitors should run their hardest right to the finish.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 19, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I agree, but what I don't like is that in both the 100 meter and the 200 preliminary, Bolt kinda pulled a Manny.
> 
> Yes the goal is to win, but I think in sprinting events, the competitors should run their hardest right to the finish.




It's all about saving as much energy as possible so that they'll have a "full tank" in the medal race.  If you've got the speed to beat the a weaker field in the prelimes running at say 80%, much better to save the extra for when it really counts and you've got a the fastest competition.  What I would have liked to see is Bolt actually run all the way in the finals of the 100 to see what he *could* have run rather than that "lazy" 9.69 World Record


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 19, 2008)

drjeff said:


> It's all about saving as much energy as possible so that they'll have a "full tank" in the medal race.  If you've got the speed to beat the a weaker field in the prelimes running at say 80%, much better to save the extra for when it really counts and you've got a the fastest competition.  What I would have liked to see is Bolt actually run all the way in the finals of the 100 to see what he *could* have run rather than that "lazy" 9.69 World Record



I suppose I can understand the prelims, but I definitely think he should've given it his all to the finish on the 100.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 19, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I suppose I can understand the prelims, but I definitely think he should've given it his all to the finish on the 100.



I guess the scary thing with Bolt is that he feels the 200 is his best race   My guess is that unless he false starts his way to a DQ, he's got his 2nd gold easily.


----------



## Marc (Aug 19, 2008)

And my favorite gymnast Nastia got robbed of a gold on the uneven bars last night.  Shoulda just gone to bed.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> And my favorite gymnast Nastia got robbed of a gold on the uneven bars last night.  Shoulda just gone to bed.



Agreed.  Although listening to the Bella Karoyli rant about the judging was quite entertaining.

I just wonder if that little Chinese gymnast who won, He, will be able to compete as a *cough* 20 year old *cough* in London in 4 years


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 19, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I suppose I can understand the prelims, but I definitely think he should've given it his all to the finish on the 100.


I think everyone would've liked to see that too, me included... but just like some commentator mentioned, there is so much about his form and technique that could be improved. 
I just think he is ridiculously talented but young to the official sport. I don't think anyone really saw this coming in the magnitude that it did, not even him. His performances have really been mind blowing.
I am very excited to watch more of his races and the next olympics - by then he'll have "learned" the technique and won't be as surprised when he is breezing by the competition. 
I also think that with his un-sprinter like physique, he is breaking the assumption of the required sprinter built - shorter, powerful, quick turnover. Maybe next olympics we'll also see more sprinters over 6'


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> And my favorite gymnast Nastia got robbed of a gold on the uneven bars last night.  Shoulda just gone to bed.



 I DID 

I admire the athleticism of a gymnast but absolutely detest the "subjectivity " of  the outcome.

 Reminds me of some of the crap with figure skating judges in prior Olympics . These " sports" are so damned driven by  political  chicanery


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 19, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Agreed.  Although listening to the Bella Karoyli rant about the judging was quite entertaining.
> 
> I just wonder if that little Chinese gymnast who won, He, will be able to compete as a *cough* 20 year old *cough* in London in 4 years


Bella is one cool guy... much more entertaining listening to him then to have to sit through an vanilla olympics broadcast by Costas.

And yeah, gymnastics... hmm... yeah, 16? No friggin way.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 21, 2008)

If you didn't get to see it last night, and it's being replayed sometime today, watch the post match interview with Kerri Walsh and Misty May-Traynor.  A truely great interview that captures the great spirit behind the games and life in general!  (my enjoyment with the interview had absolutely nothing to do with the small, wet, white "uniforms" they were wearing either   )


----------



## Marc (Aug 21, 2008)

I love when the beach volleyball girls give signals.


You know, so I can guess what their strategy on the play will be.  Nothing more beyond that.  I swear.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 21, 2008)

Marc said:


> I love when the beach volleyball girls give signals.
> 
> 
> You know, so I can guess what their strategy on the play will be.  Nothing more beyond that.  I swear.



Exactly,  I just wish that the cameramen would have been more attentive with the EXTREME closeups in Super SloMo of them giving the signals, so us *cough* serious long term *cough* fans could get a better feel for the TITillating knowledge that those fingers can give rather then just ASSuming that we know


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 21, 2008)

I like the fact that not only do Misty and Kerry wear the tiny white bikini bottoms, but the sides are transparent as well.  Really going for the extreme look.  Way to go girls.

BTW  - the tall Chinese girl from last night can really fill out her uniform...


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 21, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I agree, but what I don't like is that in both the 100 meter and the 200 preliminary, Bolt kinda pulled a Manny.
> 
> Yes the goal is to win, but I think in sprinting events, the competitors should run their hardest right to the finish.



definitely made up for it in the 200

AMAZING performance.  So far out in front you didn't even see the other competitors finish when he crossed the line.  I read somewhere it was the most dominating 200 Olympic performance in terms of margin of victory since the race was first ran in 1900

Scary thing is he's only 20 and some people think the 400 might be his best race.  How crazy would that be to see him take gold in the 100, 200 and 400 in London


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 21, 2008)

SMOKIN 200 -- BOLT what a name for SPRINTER -- Its Karma !


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Aug 21, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> definitely made up for it in the 200
> 
> AMAZING performance.  So far out in front you didn't even see the other competitors finish when he crossed the line.  I read somewhere it was the most dominating 200 Olympic performance in terms of margin of victory since the race was first ran in 1900
> 
> Scary thing is he's only 20 and some people think the 400 might be his best race.  How crazy would that be to see him take gold in the 100, 200 and 400 in London




I'm so jaded now.  All the drugs in sports makes it hard for me to really enjoy truly dominating performances.  In the back of mind I'm thinking "yeah, cool, but what's he on?"

Thank you, Ben Johnson, Marion Jones, Roger Clemens, Barry Bonds, most NFL players, etc.....


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 21, 2008)

I agree with you mud puddles.  I was saying to my lady last night watching it that how could it be possible that he dominated like no one has in over 100 years and still be clean.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Aug 21, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I agree with you mud puddles.  I was saying to my lady last night watching it that how could it be possible that he dominated like no one has in over 100 years and still be clean.




True dat.  If he had set the same time and just barely beat out two other runners, I think I could have more freely appreciated it.

Then again, the only running I do these days is to the fridge for some more Ben & Jerry's, so maybe I just can't relate to these dudes and that kind of athletic success anymore.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 21, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> I'm so jaded now.  All the drugs in sports makes it hard for me to really enjoy truly dominating performances.  In the back of mind I'm thinking "yeah, cool, but what's he on?"
> 
> Thank you, Ben Johnson, Marion Jones, Roger Clemens, Barry Bonds, most NFL players, etc.....



Point;-- WELL TAKEN !!


----------



## Marc (Aug 21, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> I'm so jaded now.  All the drugs in sports makes it hard for me to really enjoy truly dominating performances.  In the back of mind I'm thinking "yeah, cool, but what's he on?"
> 
> Thank you, Ben Johnson, Marion Jones, Roger Clemens, Barry Bonds, most NFL players, etc.....



And most of the riders on the UCI pro cycling tour...


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 21, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I agree with you mud puddles.  I was saying to my lady last night watching it that how could it be possible that he dominated like no one has in over 100 years and still be clean.



So Phelps is also on drugs? 

Sorry, maybe its just the dreamer in me but I don't think he's on anything.  He's too young, inexperienced, and not jaded to seem to be going for the drugs just yet. Maybe it does have to do with the fact that he is built like no other sprinter.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 21, 2008)

Phelps is definitely not on drugs..he wouldn't risk all his gold medals for a failed drug test..maybe he's on Flintstones vitamens..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 21, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Phelps is definitely not on drugs..he wouldn't risk all his gold medals for a failed drug test..maybe he's on Flintstones vitamens..



 size 14 feet, those are flippers.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 21, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> size 14 feet, those are flippers.



fo shizzle..and apparently he wants to play in some pro poker tournements..he wouldn't be the first athlete to go that route..


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 21, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Exactly,  I just wish that the cameramen would have been more attentive with the EXTREME closeups in Super SloMo of them giving the signals, so us *cough* serious long term *cough* fans could get a better feel for the TITillating knowledge that those fingers can give rather then just ASSuming that we know



Here this will help you "learn" the code!:wink:

http://www.nbcolympics.com/beachvolleyball/photos/galleryid=122861.html


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 21, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> So Phelps is also on drugs?
> 
> Sorry, maybe its just the dreamer in me but I don't think he's on anything.  He's too young, inexperienced, and not jaded to seem to be going for the drugs just yet. Maybe it does have to do with the fact that he is built like no other sprinter.



I haven't ruled that out.  I guess with Phelps, I look at him a bit different because he's been dominant from the very beginning.  Bolt had lost to the American 9 times in 14 races over the years in the 200 and then he becomes the man in the past six months and wins a race by the greatest margin in 108 years.  

I'm not saying that it isn't out of the realm of possibility that Phelps is juiced.  Bolt draws my suspicion because of just how much he has improved in such a short period of time.  I hope it's not the case and we are truly witnessing the best sprinter to ever walk the Earth.  I love dominance in sports like that; very special thing to watch.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 22, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Here this will help you "learn" the code!:wink:
> 
> http://www.nbcolympics.com/beachvolleyball/photos/galleryid=122861.html




hot...I could definitely play on a womans Volleyball team..I'd have to look at alot of ass to crack the code which is something I definitely handle..time to "crack" the code..lol


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 22, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I haven't ruled that out.  I guess with Phelps, I look at him a bit different because he's been dominant from the very beginning.  Bolt had lost to the American 9 times in 14 races over the years in the 200 and then he becomes the man in the past six months and wins a race by the greatest margin in 108 years.
> 
> I'm not saying that it isn't out of the realm of possibility that Phelps is juiced.  Bolt draws my suspicion because of just how much he has improved in such a short period of time.  I hope it's not the case and we are truly witnessing the best sprinter to ever walk the Earth.  I love dominance in sports like that; very special thing to watch.


Those are good points, especially looking at his past performances, which I wasn't aware of.

I guess I too like seeing a dominance in sports, it is almost like taking a glimpse into the future of the sport. You almost feel priviledged to have witnessed it. 

So I guess just like at first I believed that Landis pulled that crazy comeback, I'll believe in Phelps and Bolt until evidence shows otherwise


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 22, 2008)

And finally...
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/olympics/gymnastics/7575929.stm


Although since the process is: 
"China is being asked to hand over extra documents to confirm that five gymnasts were old enough to compete."

If they could forge her passport (if that would be considered forging, since they are the issuers of passports), what would make them not "forge" other legal documents. I mean, they are the government afterall and have the means to produce an official document?

Its just not going to be conclusive.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 22, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> And finally...
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/olympics/gymnastics/7575929.stm
> 
> 
> ...



I think all that really needs to be done is have the *cough* 16 year old *cough* gymnasts in question stand side by side the the actual 15 year old chinese girl that won the 10 meter womens platform diving competition(15 year old are legal for olympic diving comps), and then you tell me who's older 

15 Y.O Chen Ruolin 10M diving gold medalist






*cough* 16 year old *cough*He Kexin


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 22, 2008)

I dunno, they all look like kids to me, but for a country that has a policy of favoring males and tossing females in the dumpster, nothing would surprise me.

Meanwhile, I'm watching some oddball gymnastics/dance/ballet/twirling thingys like dueling clubs or a pink ribbon on a stick. There's a whole lotta olympic events that are less than "olympic", imo, like team sports. But they gotta generate money and interest.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 22, 2008)

I watched part of teh women's 20K walk last night. Bizarre. People's body's shouldn't move that way, particulalry for 20 kilometers. Weird sport, with lots and lots of very specific rules.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 22, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> I watched part of teh women's 20K walk last night. Bizarre. People's body's shouldn't move that way, particulalry for 20 kilometers. Weird sport, with lots and lots of very specific rules.



Exactly!  I saw the same event and my hips hurt just watching the "psycho butt wiggle" move that constitutes race walking.  Great stuff at the end where they kept trying to show the woman from Belarus attempting to make herself puke with the old fingers down the thraot trick uke: in the last few Km's of the race because of reported "stomach issues" uke:


----------



## dmc (Aug 22, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> I watched part of teh women's 20K walk last night. Bizarre. People's body's shouldn't move that way, particulalry for 20 kilometers. Weird sport, with lots and lots of very specific rules.



That was odd...  For sure...  

Boring ass sport..  Nothin really happens..  And all the hot girls are like ....  your right... it's bizarre...

the "talent" has been good for these Olympics...


----------



## Marc (Aug 22, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I think all that really needs to be done is have the *cough* 16 year old *cough* gymnasts in question stand side by side the the actual 15 year old chinese girl that won the 10 meter womens platform diving competition(15 year old are legal for olympic diving comps), and then you tell me who's older
> 
> 15 Y.O Chen Ruolin 10M diving gold medalist
> 
> ...



I don't know about all of that, but I still want to do Nastia Luikin.  And her mom.  MILF/DILF.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 22, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Here this will help you "learn" the code!:wink:
> 
> http://www.nbcolympics.com/beachvolleyball/photos/galleryid=122861.html



Nice signals!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 23, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Nice signals!




I thought that the 5th photo was particularly telling as to how diificult all those grains of sand can make signalling your teammate difficult.  I needed to look at that one for a good couple of minutes before I noticed where the signals were


----------



## Rushski (Aug 26, 2008)

Let's hear it for the US Volleyball teams.  Definitely the world's superpower in the soprt.

Mens and womens beach Golds.
Mens indoor Gold.
Womens indoor Silver.

Not too bad...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 26, 2008)

This years Olympics exceeded my expectations.  I usually don't watch much of the Summer Games..but everybody from at Work to AlpineZone to my Family and to the Bar had Olympic Fever..


----------

